# Coin holder: how many nickels, dimes and quarters?



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


Heh, well, what can I say? Mine definitely does not fit dimes. Have to put them in the ashtray.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

swchang said:


> Heh, well, what can I say? Mine definitely does not fit dimes. Have to put them in the ashtray.


strangeeee... mine fits quarters on the passenger side.. dimes int he middle.. and nickels on my side. .thats when the thing is flipped and ready to be used

then again ive only used it oince to try it out.. i heard coins get stuck in there


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

So, Al, have you finally decided to keep your money in the car ? 

Since you don't drive it, it'd make a great place to store this kind of stuff :neener:


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> only $2.15 here for 94 octane


UGH! I paid $2.37 for 91 octane at Costco this morning.


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

gray330 said:


> UGH! I paid $2.37 for 91 octane at Costco this morning.


Yah - I filled my van this weekend - which runs premium as it's chipped for towing cars and boats. The damn pump capped me at $50 bucks before I had filled the *first * of two tanks. Had to re-swipe just to finish, for a total of 78 bucks (and the front tank was still about half full).

Talk about adding insult to injury - "Please take your card out a second time, and bend over!"

--Micah


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

MicahO said:


> Talk about adding insult to injury - "Please take your card out a second time, and bend over!"
> 
> --Micah


 :yikes: :freakdanc

:rofl:


----------



## goowatchi (Jan 21, 2004)

I think those that said dimes don't fit actually mean that it's not a tight fit... of course, all 3 slots fit dimes but they're not made to fit dimes (at least that's how it is in my 03 coupe) 

my driver's side fits quarters, middle nickels, and passenger quarters (even though the slot size is slightly larger than size of a quarter)

just my 2 cents...
(which, by the way, are in the stupid little tray making clinking sounds everytime i turn or go over a bump which really annoys the hell out of me ever since I started noticing it and every time I go over a bump I would anticipate that damn clinking sound and .... .... .... AHHHHHH....)


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

goowatchi said:


> I think those that said dimes don't fit actually mean that it's not a tight fit... of course, all 3 slots fit dimes but they're not made to fit dimes (at least that's how it is in my 03 coupe)
> 
> my driver's side fits quarters, middle nickels, and passenger quarters (even though the slot size is slightly larger than size of a quarter)
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's exactly what I meant. :thumbup:


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

I can't believe I read this-OR posted to it!
Shame on all of us.
A better ? would be how to retrieve the $ worth of coins
that have fallen out of my pocket.
By the way-my cup holder sucks! I want one like my brothers E46, with the spring loaded grippers.
Take care!


----------



## demenas (Sep 15, 2003)

swchang said:


> Hmm, is the ZHP coin holder really different? Mine definitely does not fit dimes.


Mine fits dimes. And I do think the quarter slot is farthest from me (on the passenger side).

I think I have seen a thread on everything now. :typing:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

So I filled my coin holder on Friday... and I fit:

7 quarters, 7 dimes, and only 5 nickels... for a total of $2.70.

Phil your ZHP holder seems to hold 10 extra cents.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

alee said:


> So I filled my coin holder on Friday... and I fit:
> 
> 7 quarters, 7 dimes, and only 5 nickels... for a total of $2.70.
> 
> Phil your ZHP holder seems to hold 10 extra cents.


you seem to have a lemon...


----------



## gerg (Dec 28, 2003)

Coin holders are for wimps. Use the ashtray.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

gerg said:


> Coin holders are for wimps. Use the ashtray.


That's where I keep my dimes, because as I said, they don't fit in the coinholder. :angel:


----------



## SizzlerMA (Sep 23, 2003)

I fit 14 quarters and 6 nickels, for a total of $3.80 . . .


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

I can't believe 1) that I read this thread and 2) that I am responding.

Do not put quarters in the Nickel slot. I did on my first e46 and when I completely filled it (sorry Alee, I didn't count) a quarter slid out of place on the bottom and locked it down so it would not come back out. Luckily the finish on the plastic began to peel and they replaced the entire piece soon afterwards.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

gerg said:


> Coin holders are for wimps. Use the ashtray.


Then you have to listen to the coins when the rattle against each other. :thumbdwn:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Spectre said:


> Then you have to listen to the coins when the rattle against each other. :thumbdwn:


My dimes and pennies don't rattle. Or maybe it's just 'cuz my music's so loud...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

swchang said:


> My dimes and pennies don't rattle. Or maybe it's just 'cuz my music's so loud...


Or maybe your ZHP coinage is too performance oriented to make any noise.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Or maybe your ZHP coinage is too performance oriented to make any noise.


Nah, I think it's that my ZHP ashtray is so performance oriented it muffles the coinage noise. :bigpimp:


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

swchang said:


> The coin holder doesn't seem to fit dimes. The driver's side slot fits quarters, the middle slot fits nickels, and the passenger side one fits... I don't know. I put quarters there, but the slot is too big for them. Maybe half-dollars? Some kind of euro coin? :dunno:
> 
> Bring 10 of each and see if they fit. And yes, I'm pulling this number out of my butt.


LOL your coin holder is Canadian-spec. They have a loonie slot, nickel slot, and quarter slot. The Canadian and American quarters and nickels are about the same size. The Canadian loonie is bigger than a quarter...and let's not even get to the toonie!


----------

